# Tardis



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone want to decant some tardis for me paypal waiting.... Pref 1000ml or 500ml????
Pm
Me


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

ken46 said:


> Anyone want to decant some tardis for me paypal waiting.... Pref 1000ml or 500ml????
> Pm
> Me


ebay link removed


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice one, is this you selling??


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

ken46 said:


> Nice one, is this you selling??


No, I bought some last week


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

Those bottles don't look like the right kind for tardis!


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mr Yellow said:


> Those bottles don't look like the right kind for tardis!


That's what I was thinking!!

Have you tried it yet SWFC???


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi mate,

I can send you a litre if you want, just bought 5L can't see I'm gonna need all that, I have some of those 1L bottles like in the eBay link too from my snow foam.

PM in your inbox....


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

i don't want to seem like a nag BUT 
1. those bottles look highly unlikely to be UN certified and suitable for Tardis
2. there appears to be no instructions nor H&S labelling
3. In the unlikely even you have a problem with the product, you would never be covered by our product liability insurance and I would be amazed if ebayers like Millais have even thought about this small detail. 
4. It is illegal to send products like Tardis by post.

By decanting and selling on they legally take on all responsibility for the product quality, packaging, labelling and your safety, as well as that of your vehicle.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I know the price of the 5litres is very costs effective, but I wish Autosmart would consider selling this is smaller quantities. I want to give it a try but don't want to still have 3 litres in the can in my garage in 4 years time...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

They ebay people are breaking the law, as Sue says (and it's not just 'cause she is from AS)...

It is very, very dangerous to try and send this stuff through the post, and not fair to all the people that have to come into contact with it.....

I did look into decanting this the correct way - my company ships haz mat goods, so I can do it legally, even spoke to a mod on here about it...but decided that it would not be worth the risk - and that is me doing it correctly...not cutting corners with packaging and illegal posting.....

Please, do not buy from these idiots.....

:thumb:


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

ive bou8ght tardis from ebay before, not from this seller but another, and the bottle it came in seemed ok. It was sent by courier and had a full blown safety label thing on it.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

ken46 said:


> That's what I was thinking!!
> 
> Have you tried it yet SWFC???


Yep tried it, smells like Tardis & works like it, so I assume it is Tardis. I've taken it out of the bottle & put it in one of my chemical friendly ones


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Sue J said:


> i don't want to seem like a nag BUT
> 1. those bottles look highly unlikely to be UN certified and suitable for Tardis
> 2. there appears to be no instructions nor H&S labelling
> 3. In the unlikely even you have a problem with the product, you would never be covered by our product liability insurance and I would be amazed if ebayers like Millais have even thought about this small detail.
> ...


It would make eminent sense for you to contact eBay and get them to remove that persons listing.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It would make eminent sense for you to contact eBay and get them to remove that persons listing.


I have tired with lots of the sellers that sell the tardis and IPA and don;t use the correct packaging and postage...ebay do not care.

It's a joke.... even had some very abusive emails from the sellers too! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I know it's 4 times more expensive, but why not just get 5L from Elite or Polished Bliss or wherever and be sure you're getting the real deal, safely and lawfully, and you're not sticking money in the pockets of people on eBay who don't care if the postie gets soaked in dangerous chemicals?
Either that or ask Sue to give you an AS rep's contact no. and buy direct for less?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Free del with polished bliss too ^ :thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Buy some direct from Autosmart. It's only around £15 for 5litres and doesn't really go off....Or try to get somebodu nearby to yourslef and slpit the cost?


----------



## creation (Apr 7, 2011)

I brought some Tardis from that guy on ebay a couple of weeks ago. The bottle on it does have warning signs on it and does say the bottle must be disposed of as hazardous waste.

Its the first time I have used Tardis, so I can't comment on the quality of it or if I think its been watered down, but it didn't get rid of the tree sap on my bonnet!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tardis goes all funky and cloudy if it's been diluted. You would know. It's should be a clear liquid.

Can't comment on whether it _should_ shift sap or not, I usually use an APC for that.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Tardis goes all funky and cloudy if it's been diluted. You would know. It's should be a clear liquid.
> 
> Can't comment on whether it _should_ shift sap or not, I usually use an APC for that.


Mine is no longer clear Dennis... just thought I would say...

I think after a while it reacts a little with the metal container, but still works just as well...

I call it the "very dehydrated, after a night on the drink" look....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Everyday's a school day CB 

I took some out of my 2 year old tin yesterday and it was clear, but I'm not doubting yours has changed and others have too. Maybe it's lovely fresh Paisley air?... 

'after a night on the drink' :lol:

As long as it doesn't smell like it :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Everyday's a school day CB
> 
> I took some out of my 2 year old tin yesterday and it was clear, but I'm not doubting yours has changed and others have too. Maybe it's lovely fresh Paisley air?...
> 
> ...


Must be... :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I have not been that close to smell it....minging!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

creation said:


> I brought some Tardis from that guy on ebay a couple of weeks ago. The bottle on it does have warning signs on it and does say the bottle must be disposed of as hazardous waste.
> 
> Its the first time I have used Tardis, so I can't comment on the quality of it or if I think its been watered down, but it didn't get rid of the tree sap on my bonnet!


The logos do not matter one once its the container it is traveling in! majority of them are plastic which it should not travel in, i dread to think what would happen in regards to an unfortunate postie delivering this! 

as said above its £20 for 5 litres free delivery from PB....its used by nearly every pro, and probably circa 90% of the people on here would that not be a good enough clue to how good a product is? It irritates (probably as much as it is irritant) me enough that people on here would put money in ebay peoples pockets for something like this to travel in that form.

And to a degree because you cannot justify the source and how the product might of been treated the old adage of i was only trying it makes it a whole lot more difficult to asses the product because you cannot provide the provenance of it, making any potentially unreliable.

I have had my first 5 litres for around 1 yr it was perfect...i am on the 2nd now. i do have some less aggressive tar removers but i use them primarily for small remedial tasks tbh.


----------



## a4gee (Jun 7, 2010)

What`s wrong with using white spirit to remove tar/tree sap etc?


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

I was at a local company today who gave me something they called targone which should do the same thing. Apparently, whilst is has all those solvents, it is probably less likely to do you harm than most TFR products so I am not inclined to be too worries about tardis type products unless you were daft enough to drink them.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> I know the price of the 5litres is very costs effective, but I wish Autosmart would consider selling this is smaller quantities. I want to give it a try but don't want to still have 3 litres in the can in my garage in 4 years time...


i bought 5 litres of this a few months ago thinking, it's not that expensive, especially considering 500ml of the autoglym stuff (which is far inferior to tardis might i add!!!!) is about £6-7 or so.

ironically, it's main work hasn't been for removing tar, but for prep work to strip and sealant etc. i've actually used about 1-1.5L of it, i've used it on about 5+ cars now and have also used it for old glue residue from torn stickers etc and it's really very good.

when i do a full detail on a car, i now use tardis over the whole car (except windows of course). spray on, going around the whole car. starting back at 1st panel wipe it all around, working round the whole car. then thoroughly, thoroughly rinse off before claying.

it's great for prep work! oh...it's not bad at removing tar spots too!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

a4gee said:


> What`s wrong with using white spirit to remove tar/tree sap etc?


Nothing wrong with it, i've used it a few times when i've had no tar remover and it works fine.


----------



## a4gee (Jun 7, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> Nothing wrong with it, i've used it a few times when i've had no tar remover and it works fine.


Thanks for that:thumb:
I`ve used it for a while now and works really well. Think its much cheaper than everything else.


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

a4gee said:


> Thanks for that:thumb:
> I`ve used it for a while now and works really well. Think its much cheaper than everything else.


Is it really _that_ much cheaper? It seems to cost the better part of a fiver for a couple of litres of white spirits which is really only a few pounds cheaper... when you consider that the dedicated products a have a blend of solvents for better performance and also have emulsifiers to make them easy to wash off... the dedicated products seem to be pretty reasonable.


----------



## a4gee (Jun 7, 2010)

£6 for 5litres is far cheaper than car branded products?
You don`t have any issues with it coming off either - just lightly dab it on as you go the car, leave for minute, then go round again with slightly more force than before. Dry off with a mirco fibre and re wash ready for wax etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

To the OP:

Did you get any ?

Im not far from you and have 5 litres here


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

wylie coyote said:


> I know the price of the 5litres is very costs effective, but I wish Autosmart would consider selling this is smaller quantities. I want to give it a try but don't want to still have 3 litres in the can in my garage in 4 years time...


Sorry but have no plans to do this. 99% of our business is to professional users, who are happy to buy Tardis in either a 5 or even 25 litre container. We had a look at this last year but cost would be very little difference between 1 litre and 5 litre. WHY? Because the packaging costs would be substantially higher for 1 litres as it would be a special product line. Contrary to what some ebayers seem to think, you can't just lob something like Tardis into any old bottle!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It would make eminent sense for you to contact eBay and get them to remove that persons listing.


Every time we find something illegal on ebay we contact EBAY, Royal Mail and Trading Standards. Ebay seem very reluctant to act, Royal Mail are now swinging into action and Trading Standards are pretty active in some parts of the country. We find it incredibly frustrating - we spend an awful lot of time and money making sure that our prducts are correctly packaged and labelled. We really do not want some poor innocent to be injured by our chemical products.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I bet if someone was actually hurt/injured, then something might happen...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Strange in this safety concious, health and safety society that something clearly dangerous is ignored...


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Strange in this safety concious, health and safety society that something clearly dangerous is ignored...


I agree. One day a poor unsuspecting postie is bound to get hurt. We're delighted that Trading Standards are starting to use their muscle a bit more now. The biggest problem appears to be a lack of resources. some of them are becoming quite aggressive though.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Am I doing something wrong with Tardis?

I washed car, dryed it, then sprayed the Tardis on, left for 2-3 mins, started scrubbing with MF and it was a bloody chore to actually shift half the dead bugs and had to use my nail a few times to actually shift it.

On reading about tardis, I read it as it would annahilate the bugs, tree sap, tar etc, and would could come off effortlessly. 

I guess im wrong?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use my tardis for TAR, not bugs...

Maybe I am using it wrong though...but I find bugs come off with APC...not a tar remover...

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I think the car also need to be damp thats how i use it anyways


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Grommit said:


> Am I doing something wrong with Tardis?
> 
> I washed car, dryed it, then sprayed the Tardis on, left for 2-3 mins, started scrubbing with MF and it was a bloody chore to actually shift half the dead bugs and had to use my nail a few times to actually shift it.
> 
> ...


VVV



The Cueball said:


> I use my tardis for TAR, not bugs...
> 
> Maybe I am using it wrong though...but I find bugs come off with APC...not a tar remover...
> 
> :thumb:


Same here. :thumb:

BH Surfex is good at melting bugs too. (APC/Degreaser)

Don't rub too hard with the cloths, you'll scratch/marr your paint.

If a 2 min soak in tardis and wipe doesn't shift the tar, give it another spray on the area and another wipe. After a while your cloth will then be damp with tardis, so each gentle wipe will remove any remains.

If you have stubborn areas, do a side at a time instead of the whole car, to avoid leaving tardis on your car too long before rinsing. :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I use my tardis for TAR, not bugs...
> 
> Maybe I am using it wrong though...but I find bugs come off with APC...not a tar remover...
> 
> :thumb:


True, it isn't called Bugdis


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

So now I need to buy APC? Jeezo, my garage is FULL of products and only been buying for like 2-3 weeks lol.

BH Surfex good then? Any other recomendations sweethearts?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> i bought 5 litres of this a few months ago thinking, it's not that expensive, especially considering 500ml of the autoglym stuff (which is far inferior to tardis might i add!!!!) is about £6-7 or so.
> 
> ironically, it's main work hasn't been for removing tar, but for *prep work to strip and sealant etc*. i've actually used about 1-1.5L of it, i've used it on about 5+ cars now and have also used it for old glue residue from torn stickers etc and it's really very good.
> 
> ...


That Sir is why DW is such a great place! I had never considered using it for this, it just needed someone with brains (you Ross ) to give me the pointer. Thanks!

Now, where is that local AS rep with my 5 ltrs of Tardis....
:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Sorry but have no plans to do this. 99% of our business is to professional users, who are happy to buy Tardis in either a 5 or even 25 litre container. We had a look at this last year but cost would be very little difference between 1 litre and 5 litre. WHY? Because the packaging costs would be substantially higher for 1 litres as it would be a special product line. Contrary to what some ebayers seem to think, you can't just lob something like Tardis into any old bottle!


Was thinking more of the reps being able to decant smaller amounts to sell. But I accept everything you have said - it's meant for the larger users, and H&S is important.:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Grommit said:


> So now I need to buy APC? Jeezo, my garage is FULL of products and only been buying for like 2-3 weeks lol.
> 
> BH Surfex good then? Any other recomendations sweethearts?


Autosmart G101, Stjarnagloss Blue, Meguiars APC, Daisy, Stardrops... loads of good APC's out there.
Surfex while it is described as an APC by Bilt Hamber, is also by far my favourite degreaser.

Mind you most, if not all products labelled APC's will remove grease/oil - All Purpose Cleaner , just I don't think they do as good a job at removing grease and oil as Surfex is because it's a degreaser first.

I've even confused myself  Hope you know what I mean  :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Autosmart G101, Stjarnagloss Blue, Meguiars APC, Daisy, Stardrops... loads of good APC's out there.
> Surfex while it is described as an APC by Bilt Hamber, is also by far my favourite degreaser.
> 
> Mind you most, if not all products labelled APC's will remove grease/oil - All Purpose Cleaner , just I don't think they do as good a job at removing grease and oil as Surfex is because it's a degreaser first.
> ...


Brother, im lost. lol

However, I shall look at the BH Surfex as per your recommendation homeslice!

Can you use it on Wheels and paint then sir? Wax safe?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I use it everywhere... body, wheels, engine bay...
Neat or 50:50 it will shift all but really thick grease/oil without much agitation.
Can be used up to 1:100, but I find about 1:10 is good for general cleaning and degreasing.
Wax safe?... not sure on that one, probably not, but really don't when/if any dilution is 'safe' as after I would be re-waxing anyway...

Do you want a wee sample sent in the post to try before you splash the cash?
I could maybe send you a 'normal' APC sample too...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends who much you need and when you need it... if you can wait to try stuff I send?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Depends who much you need and when you need it... if you can wait to try stuff I send?


PM'd duder :wave:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Grommit said:


> Am I doing something wrong with Tardis?
> 
> I washed car, dryed it, then sprayed the Tardis on, left for 2-3 mins, started scrubbing with MF and it was a bloody chore to actually shift half the dead bugs and had to use my nail a few times to actually shift it.
> 
> ...


Ok we would recommend G101 or Glass Clear over Tardis for removing bugs. it is much more effective. If you do want to use Tardis then we would suggest that you use it before washing the car as Tardis can react with the dampness, making it less effective. 
hope this helps


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> That Sir is why DW is such a great place! I had never considered using it for this, it just needed someone with brains (you Ross ) to give me the pointer. Thanks!
> 
> Now, where is that local AS rep with my 5 ltrs of Tardis....
> :thumb:


Just go to PB £20 iirc and free delivery- yes even with a hazardous material like tardis amazing :doublesho


----------

